# Selling Unpainted Stuff Ultramarines and Dark Elf



## formeraddict (Feb 10, 2013)

Email me at [email protected] if interested!

I'll be putting it up on ebay at some point, and I am just trying to see if there is any interest.


----------



## formeraddict (Feb 10, 2013)

*more pics*

here are some more pictures


----------



## curtislee (Sep 22, 2011)

Do you have a full list of the Marine stuff? Also where are you located?


----------

